# 8+4 pin EATX connectors



## Hockster (Oct 21, 2018)

The new mobo I bought, Asus Crosshair VII, has an additional 4 pin CPU power connector. Does it have to be used, I don't have a single 4 pin cable, only the 8 pin style. An 8 pin cable will fit, but only in one orientation, would it matter which set of 4 pins is used?


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2018)

You can use with just the 8 pin but personally I wouldn't.  Depending on your PSU, you will be able to split the 8 pin CPU connectors or if it's a modular model, you'd be able to swap it out.  The CPU plugs can only go in one way, so you shouldn't be able to plug something in that doesn't fit.... 

What PSU do you have?    If it's the 860i in your system specs, I'm pretty darn sure, that you'll be able to split the 8 pin apart into 2 4 pin connectors   That's how it is on my AX1200


----------



## hat (Oct 21, 2018)

So it has an 8 pin _and_ a 4 pin? Must be one beefy board. Anyway, if you have two 8 pin CPU power connectors, the 8 pin will work just fine in the 4 pin slot. The 4 pin part of the 8 pin connector is physically and electrically the same as the 4 pin connector, with the only difference here being the additional 4 pins just hang over the port and plug into nothing. Similarly, you could even plug a 4 pin connector into an 8 pin port and it would work, unless you draw too much current with a crazy CPU/overclock. These things are designed to work this way - it's highly compatible.


----------



## Hockster (Oct 21, 2018)

It is the 860, I did put that in the post, somehow the last line went poof.

It came with two 8 pin cable, but both a solid pieces. And thanks to Corsair changing pinouts between models none of the other cables I have will work.

Edit to add: Ya, first board I've seen with 8+4, caught me by complete surprise. Build came to a sudden halt lol.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2018)

Hockster said:


> would it matter which set of 4 pins is used?


No, as long as the latch on the cable is oriented towards the catch on the motherboard connector. (and then it will only fit one way)


----------



## JorgeRod (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi there I have a corsair 860 not 860i and a asus rampage v extreme with 1 8pins and 1 4pins and the power supply have 2  split 4pins + 4  pins identify with CPU. If yours does not, complain with Corsair.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hockster said:


> Does it have to be used



No, it doesn't have to be used, and it won't make any difference unless you are doing some serious overclocking.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 21, 2018)

If you get a splitter or adapter make sure its thick gauge wire or it will burn in the socket when under load.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 21, 2018)

Are you able to chuck up a pic with both ends of the 8 pin cable close up please


----------



## Hockster (Oct 21, 2018)

Pain in the butt trying to hold it and the phone lol


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm pretty sure the one on the right splits into a 4+4


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 21, 2018)

Like he says ^^^.

You can see where the one on the right can be split into 2 separate 4 pin connectors.


----------



## JorgeRod (Oct 21, 2018)

They got it. The one on the right got a longer clip. One for each 4pins conector.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 21, 2018)

Hockster said:


> Pain in the butt trying to hold it and the phone lol



The left plug goes into the PSU the right plug will split into 2x4 pin plugs so use the one that fits the 4pin socket


----------



## Hockster (Oct 21, 2018)

It doesn't split, believe me I tried. I just plugged in the one half that fit and powered on. None of the magic smoke got away lol

Edit: just to clarify the pic was on a single cable, just both ends. One goes to the PSU. But neither cable was capable of being split with anything short of a dremel.


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2018)

Hockster said:


> Pain in the butt trying to hold it and the phone lol



The one on the right is the CPU connector, the other looks like a PCIe connector??  One my AX units, there's normally some writing on the sides of them and they definitely split...


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 21, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> I'm pretty sure the one on the right splits into a 4+4



If you look closer the clip on the left corresponds to the leftmost 2 pins. That's an 2+6 pin PCIe connector.

To me the left one looks like it can split, possibly. Looks like an 8 pin PCIe connector too.


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 21, 2018)

Hockster said:


> The new mobo I bought, Asus Crosshair VII, has an additional 4 pin CPU power connector. Does it have to be used, I don't have a single 4 pin cable, only the 8 pin style. An 8 pin cable will fit, but only in one orientation, would it matter which set of 4 pins is used?



The manual should explain this in detail.   Use Asus a lot less than we used to but their documentation has always been tops with this point adequately addressed on each board we've used.  Typically the 8 pin is for the overclocker and you add the 4 pin if into LN2 and stuff.

EDIT:  Are we talking Crosshaue VII Hero ?
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...HERO/E13835_ROG_CROSSHAIR_VII_HERO_UM_WEB.pdf


Locations shown on 1-20 ... see 2nd note at bottom of page
Installation page 2-7  ...connect 8 pin or 8 + 4 pin ... never 4 pin only

Given what it says in the manual, Id say the 8 pin is needed, the 4 pin is optional.  However, if you got it no reason it can't be plugged in.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 22, 2018)

Hockster said:


> It is the 860, I did put that in the post, somehow the last line went poof.
> 
> It came with two 8 pin cable, but both a solid pieces. And thanks to Corsair changing pinouts between models none of the other cables I have will work.
> 
> Edit to add: Ya, first board I've seen with 8+4, caught me by complete surprise. Build came to a sudden halt lol.


Reading the Handbook and it's fine , might effect max oc but likely not.
My psu has cables for both but it works with just the 8pin.


----------



## Hockster (Oct 22, 2018)

That second note is kinda vague, easy to interpret as needing the 8 and 4, and as I'd never had a mobo with the second plug I wanted to ask first. I never actually saw the diagram on 2-7. I was focused on chapter 1 lol.


----------

